# Anyone have a lid for a quart-size Ball Eclipse Wide Mouth?



## DKF (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 1930s vintage quart-size Ball Eclipse Wide Mouth canning jar which, sadly, no longer has a lid.  Does anyone out there happen have an orphan 3" lid to fit this lovely specimen?  I know it's probably too much to ask for an orphan wire bail, as well, but one can dream.

 Donald


----------



## coreya (Dec 6, 2011)

I usually canalblize other jars for bails and whatnot, I've got both that can come off an extra whole fruit jar that match but the cost of postage is more than the jars are worth! Just shoot me an email


----------



## DKF (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, Corey!  I just put your payment in the mail.  The bail is a little tight so I'm not going to try and close the jar until I get a gasket for it.

 Donald


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 12, 2011)

> The bail is a little tight so I'm not going to try and close the jar until I get a gasket for it.


Won't that make it tighter? I had that problem with an Atlas and couldn't use a rubber.


----------



## DKF (Dec 12, 2011)

I can close it now but without the rubber I'm worried about chipping or cracking with glass-on-glass.


----------



## coreya (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually dont use the rubber on the bail type jars and have had no problems with the glass chipping I will however use the rubber if its to loose of a fit without. BTW it looks like the bail is on upside down, try turning it around with the long part on top.


----------

